# I'm 17 and wanting to do 4 months of work in America next year ...



## whalewolves (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm 17 currently just finished AS-levels, looking for a summer job (2010) in Florida next year, any ideas?
I want to finish my final year in 6th Form and then go to Florida for 4 months and then come back to do a Business Management degree at University?
Is this possible?
How much cash would be needed?
Thanks for any help


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

I don't know the details, but my husband's niece did something similar for a "stage" (internship) at school a few years ago. She found a short-term job (6 months) at an amusement park, where they apparently often hire summer staff from overseas. There is housing available on site and the employer takes care of most of the visa stuff.

It's not thrilling work. The hours are long. And I'm not sure how changes to the visa situations may have altered these "foreign exchange" programs for the amusement parks. But take a look at the websites for some of the big amusement parks in the US and see if they still have information about that sort of program. Disneyworld and Epcot usually run this kind of program.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## whalewolves (Aug 1, 2009)

Cheers for the help ... 
I'll have a look at some of those websites then


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Work Abroad, Volunteer Abroad and Teaching Overseas programmes - BUNAC


----------

